

Parsing C++ is literally undecidable - luu
http://blog.reverberate.org/2013/08/parsing-c-is-literally-undecidable.html

======
MichaelBurge
This seems like an observation about how people currently write C++ compilers,
rather than a theoretical difficulty.

Does parsing end at the parse tree, or at the AST?

And if the latter, don't compiler writers have the freedom to choose their own
AST? What's stopping me from having a 'FuzzyCompositeNode' in my AST that has
children for each ambiguous case, with a later stage of the compiler being
responsible for choosing it?

